# Buying feed wholesale/in pallets?



## kit279 (26 April 2010)

Does anyone do this? Can you buy direct from the feed companies or does it need to go via a wholesale retailer? Do you save any money doing it this way?

Any advice welcome!


----------



## _daisy_ (26 April 2010)

I buy mine direct from the feed company (Simple Systems) as it is very hard for me to get and my nearest stockist is 60 mile round trip. As long as I buy 20+ bags I get free delivery. It doesnt really save me any money on the bag price but it does save me petrol, wear and tear on car etc - oh and i very rarely run out and have to make a mad dash to the feed merchant


----------



## doris2008 (26 April 2010)

To buy directly from the supplier eg Dodson Horrell etc is pretty difficult. Generally because there will be large minimum order quantities. If you are having large quantities some wholesalers may be willing to give you a trade account but generally you will  need to be a business to qualify.


----------



## teddyt (26 April 2010)

Most feeds have a 3 month use by date, so unless you have alot of horses buying by the pallet load isnt viable. Some feeds have a bit longer than 3 months, such as chaffs but you would still need a yard full to get through a pallet load. 

Some companies sell feed direct but not the well known ones like D&H, Badminton, etc. They tend to be smaller companies and there is still a minimum order


----------



## martlin (26 April 2010)

I have looked into this, contacted wholesalers etc, but tbh none of them could actually beat my local feed merchant on prices, and as said merchant delivers for free, I'm sticking with them


----------



## kit279 (26 April 2010)

Thanks for that - it probably will be for a yard of 8-10 horses so might be worth doing. Will ask around and find out.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (26 April 2010)

Have you had a look at the new feed website launched today?  Ive just read about it on the homepage.

http://www.efeed.co.uk/home


----------

